# Packard Bell IStart 1360 drivers needed[MOVED]



## stephenfarrell (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey all I need drivers for my Packard Bell istart 1360 none from the packard bell website  im runningg Windows Xp Home SP3 drivers needed are

Audio
Video
SM Bus Cont...
PCI bridge..

No luck searched everywhere ((

Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Packard Bell IStart 1360 drivers needed*

Can you post the hardware id for the missing devices. (instruction in thread below)

How to find drivers

Once you have the hardware id you can post back here and we will see

if we can assist you. I found some drivers below that may help.

Packard Bell iStart Drivers


----------



## stephenfarrell (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Packard Bell IStart 1360 drivers needed*

System Properties:
Manufacturer Packard Bell BV
Product 00000000000000000000000


Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer Packard Bell BV
Product M2NS-NVM


Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

[ ST3802110AS ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ST3802110AS
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Seagate Technology LLC
Product Information http://www.seagate.com/products

[ PHILIPS DVD8801 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PHILIPS DVD8801
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Royal Philips Electronics
Product Information
[ NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Contr... [url]http://www.seagate.com/products



--------[ Windows Network ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller ]

Network Adapter Properties:
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Interface Type Ethernet
Hardware Address 00-17-31-70-81-22
Connection Name Local Area Connection
Connection Speed 100 Mbps
MTU 1500 bytes
DHCP Lease Obtained 01/01/1970 01:00:01
DHCP Lease Expires 01/01/1970 01:00:01
Bytes Received 0
Bytes Sent 0

Network Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name NVIDIA Corporation
Product Information http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=nforce
Driver Download http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


--------[ DirectX Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Display Driver ]

DirectDraw Device Properties:
DirectDraw Driver Name display
DirectDraw Driver Description Primary Display Driver
Hardware Driver vga.dll
Hardware Description 


--------[ DirectX Sound ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Sound Driver ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description Primary Sound Driver
Driver Module 
Primary Buffers 0
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 0 / 0 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats None
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats None
Total / Free Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver No
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Not Supported
DirectSound3D Not Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported


--------[ DirectX Music ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Microsoft Synthesizer ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft Synthesizer
Synthesizer Type Software
Device Class Output Port
Device Type User-Mode Synthesizer
Audio Channels 2
MIDI Channels 16000
Voices 1000
Available Memory System Memory

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Supported


--------[ DirectX Input ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Mouse ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Mouse
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Axes 2
Buttons/Keys 2

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported

[ Keyboard ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Keyboard
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Buttons/Keys 128

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device  No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported


--------[ Windows Devices ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Devices ]

Computer:
ACPI Uniprocessor PC 5.1.2600.0

Disk drives:
CBM Flash Disk USB Device 5.1.2535.0
Generic USB CF Reader USB Device 5.1.2535.0
Generic USB MS Reader USB Device 5.1.2535.0
Generic USB SD Reader USB Device 5.1.2535.0
Generic USB SM Reader USB Device 5.1.2535.0
ST3802110AS 5.1.2535.0

DVD/CD-ROM drives:
PHILIPS DVD8801 5.1.2535.0

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers:
NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Controller 5.10.2600.686
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180
Secondary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 5.1.2600.2180

Keyboards:
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard5.1.2600.2180

Mice and other pointing devices:
PS/2 Compatible Mouse 5.1.2600.0

Network adapters:
Direct Parallel 5.1.2535.0
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller 65.2.1.0
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (L2TP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPTP) 5.1.2535.0

Non-Plug and Play Drivers:
AFD 
Beep 
dmboot 
dmload 
Fips 
Generic Packet Classifier 
HTTP 
IP Network Address Translator 
IPSEC driver 
ksecdd 
mnmdd 
mountmgr 
NDIS System Driver 
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 
NDProxy 
NetBios over Tcpip 
Null 
PartMgr 
ParVdm 
RDPCDD 
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
Remote Access IP ARP Driver 
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 
Serial 
TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
VgaSave 
VolSnap 

NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator:
NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator 65.2.1.0

Other devices:
Video Controller (VGA Compatible) 

Processors:
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ 5.1.2600.0

Sound, video and game controllers:
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0

Storage volumes:
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0

System devices:
ACPI Fan 5.1.2600.2180
ACPI Fixed Feature Button 5.1.2600.2180
ACPI Power Button 5.1.2600.2180
ACPI Thermal Zone 5.1.2600.2180
Direct memory access controller 5.1.2600.2180
High precision event timer 5.1.2600.5512
ISAPNP Read Data Port 5.1.2600.2180
Microcode Update Device 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio5.10.0.5010
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180
Numeric data processor 5.1.2600.2180
NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management 4.5.7.0
PCI bus 5.1.2600.2180
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.2180
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.2180
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.2180
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.2180
PCI standard ISA bridge 5.1.2600.2180
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 5.1.2600.2180
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 5.1.2600.2180
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 5.1.2600.2180
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 5.1.2600.2180
PCI standard RAM Controller 5.1.2600.2180
PCI standard RAM Controller 5.1.2600.2180
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 5.1.2600.2180
Programmable interrupt controller 5.1.2600.2180
System board 5.1.2600.2180
System CMOS/real time clock 5.1.2600.2180
System speaker  5.1.2600.2180
System timer 5.1.2600.2180
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 5.1.2600.2180
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 5.1.2600.2180
Volume Manager 5.1.2600.2180

Universal Serial Bus controllers:
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.0
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180
USB Mass Storage Device 5.1.2600.0
USB Mass Storage Device 5.1.2600.0
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180

Unknown:
Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus 

[ Computer / ACPI Uniprocessor PC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Uniprocessor PC
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File hal.inf
Hardware ID acpiapic_up

[ Disk drives / CBM Flash Disk USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description CBM Flash Disk USB Device
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskCBM_____Flash_Disk______4.00

[ Disk drives / Generic USB CF Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_CF_Reader___1.01

[ Disk drives / Generic USB MS Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_MS_Reader___1.03

[ Disk drives / Generic USB SD Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_SD_Reader___1.00

[ Disk drives / Generic USB SM Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version  5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_SM_Reader___1.02

[ Disk drives / ST3802110AS ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ST3802110AS
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID IDE\DiskST3802110AS_____________________________3.AAE___
Location Information Primary ATA Channel

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / PHILIPS DVD8801 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PHILIPS DVD8801
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomPHILIPS_DVD8801_________________________NW02____
Location Information 0

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Controller
Driver Date 14/08/2006
Driver Version 5.10.2600.686
Driver Provider NVIDIA Corporation
INF File oem3.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_E02B1631&REV_A2
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 8, function 0
PCI Device NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Controller [NoDB]

Device Resources:
IRQ 21
Memory FE02C000-FE02CFFF
Port 0970-0977
Port 09F0-09F7
Port 0B70-0B73
Port 0BF0-0BF3
Port D800-D80F

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID 10de-03ec
Location Information Primary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID 10de-03ec
Location Information Secondary Channel

Device Resources:
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_E02B1631&REV_A2
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 6, function 0
PCI Device Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]

Device Resources:
Port F000-F00F

[ Keyboards / Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File keyboard.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0303
PnP Device 101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard

Device Resources:
IRQ 01
Port 0060-0060
Port 0064-0064

[ Mice and other pointing devices / PS/2 Compatible Mouse ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msmouse.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0F13
PnP Device Logitech PS/2 Port Mouse

Device Resources:
IRQ 12

[ Network adapters / Direct Parallel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct Parallel
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ptiminiport

[ Network adapters / NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Driver Date 11/07/2006
Driver Version 65.2.1.0
Driver Provider NVIDIA
INF File oem2.inf
Hardware ID {1a3e09be-1e45-494b-9174-d7385b45bbf5}\NVNET_DEV03ef
Location Information NVNETBUS Id: 00070000-000

Device Resources:
IRQ 09

[ Network adapters / NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP)
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ndiswanip

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (L2TP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_l2tpminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pppoeminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPTP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pptpminiport

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AFD ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description AFD

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Beep ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Beep

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmboot ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description dmboot

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmload ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description dmload

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Fips ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Fips

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Generic Packet Classifier ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic Packet Classifier

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / HTTP ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HTTP

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IP Network Address Translator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description IP Network Address Translator

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IPSEC driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description IPSEC driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ksecdd ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ksecdd

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mnmdd ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description mnmdd

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mountmgr ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description mountmgr

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS System Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDIS System Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDProxy ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDProxy

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NetBios over Tcpip ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NetBios over Tcpip

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Null ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Null

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / PartMgr ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PartMgr

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ParVdm ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ParVdm

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / RDPCDD ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description RDPCDD

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access Auto Connection Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access Auto Connection Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access IP ARP Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access IP ARP Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Serial ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Serial

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / TCP/IP Protocol Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description TCP/IP Protocol Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VgaSave ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VgaSave

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Port 01CE-01CF
Port 02E8-02EF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VolSnap ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VolSnap

[ NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator / NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator
Driver Date 11/07/2006
Driver Version 65.2.1.0
Driver Provider NVIDIA
INF File oem1.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EF&SUBSYS_E02B1631&REV_A2
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 7, function 0
PCI Device NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator [NoDB]

Device Resources:
IRQ 20
Memory FE02D000-FE02DFFF
Port EC00-EC07

[ Other devices / Video Controller (VGA Compatible) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D1&SUBSYS_E02B1631&REV_A2
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 13, function 0
PCI Device Video Controller (VGA Compatible) [NoDB]

Device Resources:
IRQ 10
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF
Memory FB000000-FBFFFFFF
Memory FC000000-FCFFFFFF

[ Processors / AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
Driver Date 01/04/2004
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cpu.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_79

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Audio Codecs
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMACM

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Audio Drivers
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMDRV

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Video Capture Devices
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVCD

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Media Control Devices
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMMCI

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Video Codecs
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVID

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ System devices / ACPI Fan ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fan
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0B
PnP Device Fan

[ System devices / ACPI Fixed Feature Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\FixedButton

[ System devices / ACPI Power Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Power Button
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0C
PnP Device Power Button

[ System devices / ACPI Thermal Zone ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Thermal Zone
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\ThermalZone

[ System devices / Direct memory access controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct memory access controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version  5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0200
PnP Device DMA Controller

Device Resources:
DMA 04
Port 0000-000F
Port 0080-0090
Port 0094-009F
Port 00C0-00DF

[ System devices / High precision event timer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description High precision event timer
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.5512
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0103
PnP Device High Precision Event Timer

Device Resources:
IRQ 00
IRQ 08
Memory FEFF0000-FEFF03FF

[ System devices / ISAPNP Read Data Port ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ISAPNP Read Data Port
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ISAPNP\ReadDataPort

Device Resources:
Port 0274-0277
Port 0279-0279
Port 0A79-0A79

[ System devices / Microcode Update Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microcode Update Device
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\update

[ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File acpi.inf
Hardware ID ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
PnP Device ACPI Driver/BIOS

Device Resources:
IRQ 09

[ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
 Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\mssmbios

[ System devices / Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Driver Date 05/03/2004
Driver Version 5.10.0.5010
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File hdaudbus.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_E02B1631&REV_A2
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 5, function 0
PCI Device Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio [NoDB]

Device Resources:
IRQ 21
Memory FE028000-FE02BFFF

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Port 0010-001F
Port 0022-003F
Port 0044-005F
Port 0062-0063
Port 0065-006F
Port 0074-007F
Port 0091-0093
Port 00A2-00BF
Port 00E0-00EF
Port 0290-0297
Port 04D0-04D1
Port 0800-087F

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
 Port 1000-107F
Port 1080-10FF
Port 1400-147F
Port 1480-14FF
Port 1800-187F
Port 1880-18FF

[ System devices / Numeric data processor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Numeric data processor
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C04
PnP Device Numeric Data Processor

Device Resources:
IRQ 13
Port 00F0-00FF

[ System devices / NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Driver Date 08/06/2006
Driver Version 4.5.7.0
Driver Provider NVIDIA
INF File oem0.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_E02B1631&REV_A2
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 1, function 1
PCI Device NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management [NoDB]

Device Resources:
IRQ 05
Port 1C00-1C3F
Port 1C40-1C7F
Port FC00-FC3F

[ System devices / PCI bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI bus
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A08
PnP Device ACPI Three-wire Device Bus

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory 20000000-EFFFFFFF
Memory F4000000-FE02FFFF
Port 0000-03AF
Port 03B0-03DF
Port 03E0-0CF7
Port 1C00-1C7F
Port 9000-FFFF

[ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard host CPU bridge
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
 Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 24, function 3
PCI Device AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control

[ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard host CPU bridge
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 24, function 2
PCI Device AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller

[ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard host CPU bridge
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 24, function 1
PCI Device AMD Hammer - Address Map

[ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard host CPU bridge
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 24, function 0
PCI Device AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration

[ System devices / PCI standard ISA bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard ISA bridge
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 1, function 0
PCI Device PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]

[ System devices / PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1
 Location Information PCI bus 0, device 4, function 0
PCI Device PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

[ System devices / PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 12, function 0
PCI Device PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Device Resources:
Memory FD900000-FD9FFFFF
Memory FDA00000-FDAFFFFF
Port 9000-9FFF

[ System devices / PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 11, function 0
PCI Device PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Device Resources:
Memory FDB00000-FDBFFFFF
Memory FDC00000-FDCFFFFF
Port A000-AFFF

[ System devices / PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 9, function 0
PCI Device PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Device Resources:
Memory FDD00000-FDDFFFFF
Memory FDE00000-FDEFFFFF
Port B000-BFFF

[ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard RAM Controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_E02B1631&REV_A2
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 1, function 2
PCI Device PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

[ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard RAM Controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_E02B1631&REV_A1
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0
PCI Device PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

[ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\swenum

[ System devices / Programmable interrupt controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Programmable interrupt controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0000
PnP Device Programmable Interrupt Controller

Device Resources:
Port 0020-0021
Port 00A0-00A1

[ System devices / System board ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System board
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C01
PnP Device System Board Extension

Device Resources:
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF
Memory 000D0000-000D3FFF
Memory 000D5800-000D7FFF
Memory 000F0000-000FBFFF
Memory 000FC000-000FFFFF
Memory 00100000-1BEEFFFF
Memory 1BEF0000-1BEFFFFF
Memory 1BF00000-1FEFFFFF
Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF
Memory FEE00000-FEEFFFFF
Memory FEFF0000-FEFF00FF
Memory FEFFF000-FEFFFFFF
Memory FFF80000-FFF80FFF
Memory FFF90000-FFFBFFFF
Memory FFFED000-FFFEFFFF
Memory FFFF0000-FFFFFFFF

[ System devices / System CMOS/real time clock ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System CMOS/real time clock
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0B00
PnP Device Real-Time Clock

Device Resources:
Port 0070-0073

[ System devices / System speaker ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System speaker
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0800
PnP Device PC Speaker

Device Resources:
Port 0061-0061

[ System devices / System timer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System timer
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0100
PnP Device System Timer

Device Resources:
Port 0040-0043

[ System devices / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_KBD

[ System devices / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_MOU

[ System devices / Volume Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Volume Manager
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\FTDISK

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Driver Date 01/06/2002
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_E02B1631&REV_A2
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 2, function 1
PCI Device Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Device Resources:
IRQ 23
Memory FE02E000-FE02E0FF


----------



## stephenfarrell (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Packard Bell IStart 1360 drivers needed*

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_E02B1631&REV_A2
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 2, function 0
PCI Device Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Device Resources:
IRQ 22
Memory FE02F000-FE02FFFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Mass Storage Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Mass Storage Device
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbstor.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_058f&Pid_9360&Rev_0100
Location Information USB Reader

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Mass Storage Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Mass Storage Device
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbstor.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_0204&Pid_6025&Rev_0100
Location Information Flash Disk 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID10DE&PID03F2&REV00A2

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID10DE&PID03F1&REV00A2

[ Unknown / Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
Hardware ID HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1631E601&REV_1000
Location Information Internal High Definition Audio Bus


--------[ Physical Devices ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PCI Devices:
Bus 0, Device 24, Function 1 AMD Hammer - Address Map
Bus 0, Device 24, Function 2 AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller
Bus 0, Device 24, Function 0 AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration
Bus 0, Device 24, Function 3 AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control
Bus 0, Device 5, Function 0 Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio [NoDB]
Bus 0, Device 8, Function 0 NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Controller [NoDB]
Bus 0, Device 7, Function 0 NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator [NoDB]
Bus 0, Device 1, Function 1 NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management [NoDB]
Bus 0, Device 1, Function 0 PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]
Bus 0, Device 4, Function 0 PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
Bus 0, Device 9, Function 0 PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
Bus 0, Device 11, Function 0  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
Bus 0, Device 12, Function 0 PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
Bus 0, Device 0, Function 0 PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
Bus 0, Device 1, Function 2 PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
Bus 0, Device 6, Function 0 Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]
Bus 0, Device 2, Function 1 Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
Bus 0, Device 2, Function 0 Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
Bus 0, Device 13, Function 0 Video Controller (VGA Compatible) [NoDB]

PnP Devices:
PNP0303 101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard
PNP0C08 ACPI Driver/BIOS
FIXEDBUTTON ACPI Fixed Feature Button
THERMALZONE ACPI Thermal Zone
PNP0A08 ACPI Three-wire Device Bus
AUTHENTICAMD_-_X86_FAMILY_15_MODEL_79 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
PNP0200 DMA Controller
PNP0C0B Fan
PNP0103 High Precision Event Timer
PNP0F13 Logitech PS/2 Port Mouse
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C04 Numeric Data Processor
PNP0800 PC Speaker
PNP0C0C Power Button
PNP0000 Programmable Interrupt Controller
PNP0B00 Real-Time Clock
PNP0C01 System Board Extension
PNP0100 System Timer

USB Devices:
0204 6025 USB Mass Storage Device
058F 9360 USB Mass Storage Device


--------[ PCI Devices ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ AMD Hammer - Address Map ]

Device Properties:
Device Description AMD Hammer - Address Map
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 24 / 1
Device ID 1022-1101
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
Revision 00
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 24 / 2
Device ID 1022-1102
Subsystem ID  0000-0000
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
Revision 00
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration ]

Device Properties:
Device Description AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 24 / 0
Device ID 1022-1100
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
Revision 00
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

HyperTransport LDT0:
HyperTransport Version 1.02
Link Type Noncoherent
Link Status Connected
Max Link Width In / Out 16-bit / 16-bit
Utilized Link Width In / Out 16-bit / 16-bit
Max Link Frequency 1000 MHz
Current Link Frequency 1000 MHz
Primary / Secondary Bus Number 0 / 0
Isochronous Flow Control Mode Not Supported
CRC Error Detected No
CRC Test Mode Not Supported
Extended CTL Required No
Extended Register Set Not Supported
HyperTransport Stop Mode Supported
Link Failure Detected No

[ AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control ]

Device Properties:
Device Description AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 24 / 3
Device ID 1022-1103
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
Revision 00
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio [NoDB] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio [NoDB]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 5 / 0
Device ID 10DE-03F0
Subsystem ID 1631-E02B
Device Class 0403 (High Definition Audio)
Revision A2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Controller [NoDB] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Controller [NoDB]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 8 / 0
Device ID 10DE-03F6
Subsystem ID 1631-E02B
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller)
Revision A2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator [NoDB] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator [NoDB]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 7 / 0
Device ID 10DE-03EF
Subsystem ID 1631-E02B
Device Class 0680 (Bridge Device)
Revision A2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management [NoDB] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management [NoDB]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 1 / 1
Device ID 10DE-03EB
Subsystem ID 1631-E02B
Device Class 0C05 (Serial Bus Controller)
Revision A2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 1 / 0
Device ID 10DE-03E0
Subsystem ID 1631-E02B
Device Class 0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge)
Revision A2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 4 / 0
Device ID  10DE-03F3
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision A1
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 9 / 0
Device ID 10DE-03E8
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision A2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 11 / 0
Device ID 10DE-03E9
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision A2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 12 / 0
Device ID 10DE-03E9
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision A2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 0 / 0
Device ID 10DE-03EA
Subsystem ID 1631-E02B
Device Class 0500 (RAM Controller)
Revision A1
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 1 / 2
Device ID 10DE-03F5
Subsystem ID 1631-E02B
Device Class 0500 (RAM Controller)
Revision A2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 6 / 0
Device ID 10DE-03EC
Subsystem ID 1631-E02B
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller)
Revision A2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 1
Device ID 10DE-03F2
Subsystem ID 1631-E02B
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision A2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 0
Device ID 10DE-03F1
Subsystem ID 1631-E02B
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision A2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Video Controller (VGA Compatible) [NoDB] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Video Controller (VGA Compatible) [NoDB]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 13 / 0
Device ID 10DE-03D1
Subsystem ID 1631-E02B
Device Class 0300 (VGA Display Controller)
Revision  A2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled


--------[ Device Resources ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMA 04 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
IRQ 00 Exclusive High precision event timer
IRQ 01 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
IRQ 05 Shared NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
IRQ 08 Exclusive High precision event timer
IRQ 09 Shared NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
IRQ 09 Shared Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
IRQ 10 Shared Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
IRQ 12 Exclusive PS/2 Compatible Mouse
IRQ 13 Exclusive Numeric data processor
IRQ 14 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
IRQ 20 Shared NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator
IRQ 21 Shared Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
IRQ 21 Shared NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Controller
IRQ 22 Shared Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
IRQ 23 Shared Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared VgaSave
Memory 000D0000-000D3FFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000D5800-000D7FFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000F0000-000FBFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000FC000-000FFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 00100000-1BEEFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 1BEF0000-1BEFFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 1BF00000-1FEFFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 20000000-EFFFFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF Undetermined Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Memory F4000000-FE02FFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory FB000000-FBFFFFFF Undetermined Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Memory FC000000-FCFFFFFF Undetermined Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Memory FD900000-FD9FFFFF Exclusive PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Memory FDA00000-FDAFFFFF Exclusive PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Memory FDB00000-FDBFFFFF Exclusive PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Memory FDC00000-FDCFFFFF Exclusive PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Memory FDD00000-FDDFFFFF Exclusive PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Memory FDE00000-FDEFFFFF Exclusive PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Memory FE028000-FE02BFFF Exclusive Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Memory FE02C000-FE02CFFF Exclusive NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Controller
Memory FE02D000-FE02DFFF Exclusive NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator
Memory FE02E000-FE02E0FF Exclusive Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Memory FE02F000-FE02FFFF Exclusive Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF Exclusive System board
Memory FEE00000-FEEFFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory FEFF0000-FEFF00FF Exclusive System board
Memory FEFF0000-FEFF03FF Exclusive High precision event timer
Memory FEFFF000-FEFFFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory FFF80000-FFF80FFF Exclusive System board
Memory FFF90000-FFFBFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory FFFED000-FFFEFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory FFFF0000-FFFFFFFF Exclusive System board
Port 0000-000F Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0000-03AF Shared PCI bus
Port 0010-001F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0020-0021 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller
Port 0022-003F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0040-0043 Exclusive System timer
Port 0044-005F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0060-0060 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Port 0061-0061 Exclusive System speaker
Port 0062-0063 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0064-0064 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Port 0065-006F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0070-0073 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
Port 0074-007F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0080-0090 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0091-0093 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0094-009F Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 00A0-00A1 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller
Port 00A2-00BF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00C0-00DF Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 00E0-00EF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00F0-00FF Exclusive Numeric data processor
Port 0170-0177 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
Port 01CE-01CF Shared VgaSave
Port 01F0-01F7 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
Port 0274-0277 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0279-0279 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0290-0297 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 02E8-02EF Shared VgaSave
Port 0376-0376 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
Port 03B0-03BB Shared VgaSave
Port 03B0-03DF Shared PCI bus
Port 03C0-03DF Shared VgaSave
Port 03E0-0CF7 Shared PCI bus
Port 03F6-03F6 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
Port 04D0-04D1 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0800-087F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0970-0977 Exclusive NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Controller
Port 09F0-09F7 Exclusive NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Controller
Port 0A79-0A79 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0B70-0B73 Exclusive NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Controller
Port 0BF0-0BF3 Exclusive NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Controller
Port 1000-107F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 1080-10FF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 1400-147F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 1480-14FF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 1800-187F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 1880-18FF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 1C00-1C3F Undetermined NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Port 1C00-1C7F Shared PCI bus
Port 1C40-1C7F Undetermined NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Port 9000-9FFF Exclusive PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Port 9000-FFFF Shared PCI bus
Port A000-AFFF Exclusive PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Port B000-BFFF Exclusive PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Port D800-D80F Exclusive NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Controller
Port EC00-EC07 Exclusive NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator
Port F000-F00F Exclusive Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Port FC00-FC3F Undetermined NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management



--------[ Debug - Unknown HDD ST3802110AS
Motherboard 09/22/2006-NF-MCP61-M2NS-NVM-00
Motherboard DMIMOBO: Packard Bell BV M2NS-NVM
Motherboard DMISYS: Packard Bell BV 00000000000000000000000
Motherboard M2NS-NVM 0203
Optical PHILIPS DVD8801
PCI/AGP 10DE-03D1: Video Controller (VGA Compatible) [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03E0: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03E8: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03E9: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03EA: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03EB: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03EC: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03EF: NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03F0: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03F1: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03F2: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03F3: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03F5: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-03F6: NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Controller [NoDB]


----------

